# Xmas Gifts: Skill related Courses, Training etc.



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi All,

Christmas on the horizon, toying with the idea of buying some coffee skill/training related days out as gifts for a friends & loved ones who're coffee geeks... and the better half keeps pestering me for gift ideas, so I'll likely ask her to get me something similar myself.

So far, I've had recommended: Barista training; An intro to cupping or something similar to help understand how the roasters decide which beans to use, or which roast profiles they'll take to market; Maybe even a tour or visit to a local roastery?

I've not really explored any of the above in great detail, but thought I'd ask here first as y'all so smart n' stuff! Any suggestions on where to find cafes or those who offer the above in the North West/Manchester area? I see @garydyke1 comes highly recommended- Gary, I'll be in touch for some details







. But any recommendations, advice, first hand experiences or further ideas would be gladly received.

No doubt, there'll be others out there toying with the same idea, hopefully this thread may be helpful for more than just myself.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I haven't been on one of there courses, but I saw that North Star are doing some training courses now and are SCAE accredited: https://www.northstarroast.com/academy/

They do tasty coffee and seem a knowledgeable group of people.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

A Yorkshire option... Limini

Some years since I attended a Limini barista / latte art training course but it was very enjoyable and rewarding.

Youri and and co are extremely knowledgable and friendly.

They have all the pro gear but were happy for me to take my own Silvia along.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Dont know if you're local enough to go along to this place, and thats assuming its still up and running as I havent heard anything from them for a while.

Barista & Coffee Academy:

HP3 9RD

Hemel Hempstead, Hertfordshire.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?33010&p=439321#post439321


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd recommend Gary. It costs a bit more for him to travel to Manchester but is still good value for money.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

dan1502 said:


> I'd recommend Gary. It costs a bit more for him to travel to Manchester but is still good value for money.


+1 on this. An ideal coffee for someone starting out as they'll probably save themselves going through 2 kilos of beans without pulling a decent shot.

Not sure how easy it is to wrap Gary though.


----------

